# Looking for some company fishing.



## Richz71

I'm looking for someone who knows how to fish out of freeport tx. Must be drug and drama free. I run a 46 foot Hatteras. Please msg me with exp. Thanks!


----------



## captainss

I've fished the gulf coast from Florida to Texas, most recently been going out of Surfside, it's a big back yard... what are you looking for?


----------



## spro86

Pm sent


----------



## Richz71

I want to catch something different around 20 miles out besides snapper and kings.


----------



## salty hook

Ling and tripletail


----------



## trapper67

go long buddy....................motors are not warm at 20 mi....j/k


----------



## Coastal_hunter

Heavy hitter said:


> I want to catch something different around 20 miles out besides snapper and kings.


20 miles on a 46 footer? Dude you crack me up with your posts... Lmao


----------



## CCinKT

Have fished many years outta Kirby Marina in Oyster Creek best fishing always started around 30 miles and we ran to a lump at 55 miles in 280 ft of water that produced many excellent hauls...Good Luck buddy I think your short shifting too...M. aka Wake Up


----------



## lonestarbluewater

I have all my own gear and plenty of offshore experience I sold my offshore boat 2 months ago I am a Captain for hire I run a 34ft donzi and a 50ft haterous I don't own either boat but I am always looking to pitch is and split cost learn new things meet more people that enjoy offshore fishing as much as I do I can be reached at 832 287 0802. Please keep me in mind for future trips save my number my name is Anthony thanks tight lines to all and fishon


----------



## Lanesnap

I am interested in going fishing please call I'll be glad to share expenses. Have my own tackle 8167168178 is my number. Donnie is my name.


----------



## Ethan Hunt

don't think it's a good idea to dig up old thread rookie, not to mention OP's outta here...


----------

